# Back in Business special - 10% off



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Juicy Joes is running a re-opening special of 10% off, this weekend only

Use the coupon code

ecigssa

when checking out to apply the discount coupon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke187 (24/1/15)

Awesome stuff, order placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Awesome stuff, order placed



Got it, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (24/1/15)

Great to have you back AND in Cape Town

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/1/15)

Good one sir! Order placed and see you Monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/1/15)

1 x Creme Brulee ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy (24/1/15)

Very glad your back, been meaning to try the virus. Order placed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> 1 x Creme Brulee ordered.



Thank you ... give me a shout on 082xxxxxxx to arrange where you would like to collect from.



capetocuba said:


> Good one sir! Order placed and see you Monday!



Thanks Duncan... see you Monday!



dekardy said:


> Very glad your back, been meaning to try the virus. Order placed.



Thank you! Order will be sent on Monday to arrive on Tuesday


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Awesome stuff, order placed



Thank you! Order will be sent on Monday to arrive on Tuesday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/1/15)

@ShaneW I work in Belville, so Durbanville on Monday if thats ok with you


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> @ShaneW I work in Belville, so Durbanville on Monday if thats ok with you



Cool, perfect. I'll let Sam know. We near Tyger Valley mall


----------



## Humbolt (24/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Cool, perfect. I'll let Sam know. We near Tyger Valley mall


Do I call Sam on Monday for directions or you on the number you provided?


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> Do I call Sam on Monday for directions or you on the number you provided?



We'll contact you to arrange...


----------



## Humbolt (24/1/15)

Thnks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

